# SMF Spring 2021 Pennsylvania Gathering



## IH 1026

Alright folks, COVID got the spring 2020 Gathering cancelled, so I'm going to try again in 2021.
This event is* not* meant to overshadow the Fall 2021 Gathering that Farmer holds, but an addition for members that may not be able to attend.

*When: * April 30, May 1,  May 2 for the hardcore people that can hack it
*Where:  *Just North of Hershey, Pennsylvania at my family farm.  Not quite God's country, but not the Armpit of America either.
*Who:  ALL *members that wish to attend.  I don't care where you're from.. if you want to attend, make your intentions known.
*IF YOU WISH TO ATTEND : *PM me for an address
*RV's/ Campers:  *We have limited on site RV/ Camper areas that are level. We do have electric in the barn, and well water though the water can be a little rough at times. I will work on a filtration system between now and then.  If you're bringing one, let me know ahead of time so I can plan for it.

******ALL UPDATES will be posted here in the Original Posting at the bottom of the page. Check back often.


*******THIS IS A NUT FREE EVENT.  ABSOLUTELY NO NUTS are permitted due to food allergies***  I cannot stress this enough.*


There are MULTIPLE grocery stores, campgrounds, gas stations, and modern conveniences within a 3 mile radius, and also quite a few hotels.  I'm not yet sure about the Spring 2021 Hershey Park schedule, but if you want more info I can do some digging.

This will be a* family friendly event*, so plan to act accordingly.

******* Edit  3/1/21 * Time to get a head count for the event.  If you plan on coming out, speak up so I can plan accordingly and get a menu page started.  RV's are welcome, but I need to know how many.

I have a few tire rims available to cook on if you so desire, and can shape the rims a bit with a hand grinder to make it rotisserie friendly if you so desire.

Kingsford Original Charcoal can be provided as I have a friend that can get it for me at a substantial discount.  I just need to know how much to get.

*POST UP FOLKS!! *

****** * Edit 4/13*   We're having a rib cook off.  If you've got something you like to make, or want to make it on site, you're more then welcome to do so.

I have 2 large picnic tables on hand, and 4- 6' folding tables that are going to be available to eat at/ stage food on.

So far the only thing we may possibly be lacking is side dishes.  Baked beans are already being handled by a family friend, and I'll throw together some baked potatoes, potato salad, and macaroni salad.  If you've got a favorite side, bring it!!

*  Friday 4/30*
Informal dinner of hotdogs and hamburgers.  I'll be picking up some delmonico steaks to sear as well. It'll be a good night for folks to relax and prep for the following days cook.

Friday arrival day for some.
Evening dinner hotdogs and burgers.

PcFarmer  will bring the hotdogs and rolls
Halfsmoked will bring the burgers and rolls
IH 1026 will have a few Delmonicos to make.. and share.

Chips and etc. a wild card for anyone to bring something.

*  Saturday 5/1*
Breakfast first thing in the morning.. Farmer will provide the eggs for that course.. in addition there will be local made scrapple and bacon on hand.  If you walk away hungry, it'll be your own fault.

Dinner should be ready around 5:30 or 6 o'clock.

*Dinner Menu*
Ribs.. Rib cook off.  Smoke em' if you got em'
Open pit skirt steak... Farmer
Bbq chicken... Friend, and hopefully new member
Baked beans . Halfsmoked, and Family Friend
Baked potatoes  IH
Macaroni salad  IH
Potato salad  IH
Various chips  ... Whomever wants to bring some.

Again, I cannot stress enough **** *NO NUTS WHATSOEVER IN ANYTHING YOU BRING.             PLEASE. *


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup for sure will be planning on this IH and yup with my camper. 
Wings for the lesson you requested.    

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

I will bring my RV too if you have room.


----------



## IH 1026

I have room for a few campers... working on a water filtration system for you guys.  Bring a garden hose or 2 for fresh water as we have a well on site.

I'm going to work on getting Kingsford charcoal for you guys that want to cook with charcoal, and for those that want to cook over wood, I can get that too.. just need to get a head count by the beginning of April.

If the weather is bad, we will be eating inside the barn.  ALL cooking will be done outside well away from the barn, so bring a pop up canopy if you have one.

ETA:  I'll be talking with one of the major bologna makers to see if they can send out a rep. to talk to us about some of what they do.  I gave 

 pc farmer
 a sample of their product at the Fall 2020 Gathering, so I hope they can do something again for us.


----------



## pc farmer

I keep a pop up and mini wsm and hoses and drag cords all in the camper


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup same here even my wife.    
But there is no need for you supply all our needs that's up to us to bring our own cooking supplies. Although wood is hard to transport in a camper. But charcoal and spices the meat etc. is up to us.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks IH for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

pc farmer
 .. how did you like the bologna I sent to the fall gathering?  I'm off on Friday, so I'll be stopping at Seltzer's on my way home from my errand to get intel. 

Folks that plan to attend,* I CANNOT* stress this enough... *NO TREE NUTS* *OR PEANUTS *in anything you make.  A few youngsters that will attend have a strong allergy to nuts.

I planned on eating and gathering in the top of the barn, and 

 chef jimmyj
 , I can get you there no problem.  Just let me know in advance.

There will be *NO OPEN FLAMES within 50' of the barn*.  No smoking allowed except outside in a designated areas.  I don't mean to be rude, but this barn is old, and I intend on using it for a few more years to store hay and equipment.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> pc farmer
> .. how did you like the bologna I sent to the fall gathering?  I'm off on Friday, so I'll be stopping at Seltzer's on my way home from my errand to get intel.
> 
> Folks that plan to attend,* I CANNOT* stress this enough... *NO TREE NUTS* in anything you make.  A few youngsters that will attend have a strong allergy to nuts.
> 
> I planned on eating and gathering in the top of the barn, and
> 
> chef jimmyj
> , I can get you there no problem.  Just let me know in advance.
> 
> There will be *NO OPEN FLAMES within 50' of the barn*.  No smoking allowed except outside in a designated areas.  I don't mean to be rude, but this barn is old, and I intend on using it for a few more years to store hay and equipment.




It was very good.  Thanks.  And peanuts.  I know what you meant but my son has sever peanut allergy as well as tree nuts.  SO thats why IH said this.  SO its my fault.  LOL


----------



## IH 1026

pc farmer said:


> It was very good.  Thanks.  And peanuts.  I know what you meant but my son has sever peanut allergy as well as tree nuts.  SO thats why IH said this.  SO its my fault.  LOL



Actually, my friend has a son with nut allergies... so I'm looking out for you all, I'll edit my post to include peanuts.  My bad.

ETA:  It seems as though I can no longer edit my original post.. that is going to be a problem.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> Actually, my friend has a son with nut allergies... so I'm looking out for you all, I'll edit my post to include peanuts.  My bad.
> 
> ETA:  It seems as though I can no longer edit my original post.. that is going to be a problem.



You cant edit this post?  I thought it was old post that members couldnt edit.


----------



## IH 1026

Edit or no edit.. I'm marching forward.  Bump to keep this from being archived.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup keep it going. IH still in my plans.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

What's on your Christmas list for us to bring to the spring gathering IH????

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Not sure just yet... I'm still hoping to do a Rib Cook-off between some members if we can get enough to show.  Your wings were a real hit at Farmers gathering.


----------



## HalfSmoked

huuum Better find something for a contest ribs won't fit on Peachey's new grill.      

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just trying to help you out Peachey. Maybe hot dogs!

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

Hot dogs would probably increase the chances of someone else winning I haven’t cooked many in my day. Since IH’s place is closer to bearcarver and he seems to have dogs mastered he could maybe have a carrier pigeon deliver his entry.


----------



## phatbac

Im interested but we will have to see health wise for me that time of year. My wife wants to see that part of the country and we always have fun at those events!

Happy Smoking.
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## IH 1026

phatbac
 , we would be glad to have you as a guest.  


 HalfSmoked
  , Kyle would LOVE to help Peachey with his grill.
They can set up side by side and go to town. 

What is the consensus of people who plan to attend..  rib cook off, or no?  I 
can easily adapt, and ribs can be purchased right up the street. 

For the folks that plan on arriving Friday.. let me know ahead of time and I will 
procure some nice Delmonico steaks for dinner.


----------



## pc farmer

I could bring my mini wsm and cook ribs , not many but 2 racks.  I will be there Friday with the camper.


----------



## smokin peachey

Sorry to say but more than likely I will not make it. Spring is a very busy time for me.


----------



## IH 1026

Understood Peachey..  maybe Farmer will drop off a care package  on his way home.  If not, I can deliver another time.



 pc farmer
.  I'll have my 22' WSM there if you want to use it.  I  should also have 2-22" Weber
kettles there as well if you want to use one or both.


----------



## phatbac

If i come i will bring a 22 WSM and would be interested in a rib cook off! 

Happy Smoking.
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 said:


> phatbac
> , we would be glad to have you as a guest.
> 
> 
> HalfSmoked
> , Kyle would LOVE to help Peachey with his grill.
> They can set up side by side and go to town.
> 
> What is the consensus of people who plan to attend..  rib cook off, or no?  I
> can easily adapt, and ribs can be purchased right up the street.
> 
> For the folks that plan on arriving Friday.. let me know ahead of time and I will
> procure some nice Delmonico steaks for dinner.



That may not work Just my thinking but I think Peachey is a sore loser.     

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

phatbac said:


> Im interested but we will have to see health wise for me that time of year. My wife wants to see that part of the country and we always have fun at those events!
> 
> Happy Smoking.
> phatbac (Aaron)



Same here Arron keeping our fingers crossed that its a go this year.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> That may not work Just my thinking but I think Peachey is a sore loser.
> 
> Warren


Out of the kindness of my heart I would like to see someone else win. If IH’s son and I were to enter the Comp it wouldn’t give anyone else an opportunity to win.


----------



## HalfSmoked

He has you beat at least he knows what 911 and it is not 9111.      

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

smokin peachey said:


> Out of the kindness of my heart I would like to see someone else win. If IH’s son and I were to enter the Comp it wouldn’t give anyone else an opportunity to win.


I think he would eat anything you made Peachey..  though he may show off his belly a lot (that's his new thing).


----------



## smokin peachey

IH 1026 said:


> I think he would eat anything you made Peachey..  though he may show off his belly a lot (that's his new thing).


Smart boy eating my cooking! I don’t know anyone that wouldn’t.  Does he rub his belly like after a good buffet or just show it off?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Arron it is appreciated.

For sure the Amish country is different to see and the laid back way of life.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang here we are already in the second week of January 2021 then February, then March and April 30 & May 1st and 2nd we made it. Hoping all the snows gone old people don't do well in snow and ice.    
Still switching ideas around on what I want to cook. I do have a domestic goose to spin and no its not Adams and I didn't cook his duck either. Hope you are thinking about it.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Still thinking about a rib cook-off...  and Warren's open flame wings.  Those were AWESOME!!

If some old wheel rims are needed, I can get some from work, but I need to know ahead of time so the paint can be burned off.  

Still planning on eating / gathering in the top of the barn.  I have a rather large table to set up for food to be set out on, but not many chairs.  If you have a folding chair, bring it.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> Still thinking about a rib cook-off...  and Warren's open flame wings.  Those were AWESOME!!



How bout open fire ribs?  Yeah I have done them.


----------



## IH 1026

Sounds like a great idea Farmer!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wings will be no problem but if Kyle is in the rib contest he may not have time to help with the wings.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

I'll make sure he has time ... it'll be a team effort.  He's the ramrod around the Farm, so be prepared to be educated by a 5 year old about what goes on around there.  

Seriously though.. HalfSmoked's wings are the first and only wings he ate in any amount.  I was shocked!

Let me know who wants a Tire rim to cook on so I can get them prepped ahead of time.  I have access to many.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok farmer how do you plan on spinning your ribs you usually do it on uds? I will need a rim for the goose and wings can share for some other cooks before or after wings. How about wood?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 said:


> I'll make sure he has time ... it'll be a team effort.  He's the ramrod around the Farm, so be prepared to be educated by a 5 year old about what goes on around there.
> 
> Seriously though.. HalfSmoked's wings are the first and only wings he ate in any amount.  I was shocked!
> 
> Let me know who wants a Tire rim to cook on so I can get them prepped ahead of time.  I have access to many.



 No problem I have 9 grannies and 5 great grannies I think I'm well seasoned.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

I'll have some oak on hand for the event for people to use.  We're not using anything with poison ivy on it, so no need to worry.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow tomorrow is Feb. 1st we are down to 3 months. Well be here before we know it.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow tomorrow is Feb. 1st we are down to 3 months. Well be here before we know it.
> 
> Warren




Well I cant get the RV out of the driveway right now.  Sooooo........ It seems like a long time away.


----------



## HalfSmoked

pc farmer said:


> Well I cant get the RV out of the driveway right now.  Sooooo........ It seems like a long time away.



Get wife to push.       

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Been a rough couple of days.. worked from Sunday at 4pm to Monday at 6pm, then back in at 3:30am to finish,  and drove a grand total of 356 miles while clearing roads.  Going to take a while to recover from this

Still planning on hosting the event, so no worries.  I'll be back on in a few days.  Scored some rims to cook over from co workers plowing mishaps.   Some are a little out of round, but they'll work.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ha maybe the heat will straighten them out again.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Well I forgot I didnt ask off for that Friday.  I will tell them tomorrow.  Gonna take awhile to get there in my old RV.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yea yea yea just put the metal to the peddle.
Hey I'm the old man I'm the one who is supposed to forget to do something.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Still planning on holding the event... been busy with the weather lately.  Today was 0400 to 1730, and back in at 0430 tomorrow morning, then home to make dinner.  

Very soon I will be asking for a solid head count.. things are getting serious.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup its coming fast. My plans are still to be there if the snow is gone.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not sure how many are following this post but for sure it is getting time to be serious about it. In another week it will be March 1st and that is only 2 months away from the event.  JJ, Denny and any others what is your plans?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup here we are March 1st. Dillion has been busy plowing the snow so maybe he will have a cleared spot for us. If not Kyle will have it taken care of for us. Adam said the snow is melting at his place so now he can get the motor home out of the drive way. Any body been thinking about what they are going to cook? Its time to start planning so we have an idea of what you are planning. Maybe we should start a menu page.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Warren, I like the idea of a menu page...  I can have Adam put an update in the original post (OP) telling everyone what we're making if that would suit. I cannot edit the OP without moderator approval.

I have 2 fresh rims that were damaged in the last snow event for people that want to use them.. if needed I can slot them out for a rotisserie with my hand grinder.  Let me know.

It's time to start getting a head count, so post up if you plan on attending folks.  I can get Kingsford Original Charcoal at a discounted rate, so if you need some, let me know early.


----------



## IH 1026

Update in the OP ( original post)


----------



## HalfSmoked

As it stands now the wife and I will be there maybe 11 yr old granddaughter.

I plan on cooking wings for Kyle, bake beans and I have a domestic goose to spin.
Wife will most likely make pineapple bake and cake.

I have a set up for my rotisserie just need a place for the rims and wood or do I need to bring wood/

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

HalfSmoked said:


> I have a set up for my rotisserie just need a place for the rims and wood or do I need to bring wood/
> Warren



I can get us some hard wood and oak to use for the event.  We may need to split it a little finer, and half it with the chainsaw as it's around 18" in length.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokin peachey said:


> Hot dogs would probably increase the chances of someone else winning I haven’t cooked many in my day. Since IH’s place is closer to bearcarver and he seems to have dogs mastered he could maybe have a carrier pigeon deliver his entry.




You could maybe get help, and then you could figure it out.
Hot Dogs should be plenty easy for a Master such as yourself.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 said:


> I can get us some hard wood and oak to use for the event.  We may need to split it a little finer, and half it with the chainsaw as it's around 18" in length.



Good job for the ladies.     

Warren


----------



## jcam222

Bearcarver said:


> You could maybe get help, and then you could figure it out.
> Hot Dogs should be plenty easy for a Master such as yourself.
> 
> Bear


Honestly a good hot dogs hard to beat! I’ve seen some pretty masterful sammie from you Bear!! Heck I wish you did have a trained bird to fly a few to me!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Hmmmm

I will be taking my wife back to Lancaster county to her brothers house for 1.5 months.

Hmmmmm


----------



## IH 1026

PM me if you or anyone  else need directions to the event.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Heck ya, Dillon! Some fun to be had!


----------



## IH 1026

Ok folks... I got an order in for 5 Kingsford Charcoal Bundles, and a new Weber Kettle for this gathering as I have a friend in a wholesale store.  

As of today, I'll have 2-22' Weber Kettles, a 22" WSM, and a Smokey Joe at the event.  Let me know who needs what.

Also, my Slow and Sear just got here today, so if someone needs it, let me know.

Lets start getting a head count.  I should have a few locals and Family coming as well.. Some are cooking, some just showing up with a side.  

 pc farmer


 HalfSmoked
 are committed... whom else from the forum?


----------



## IH 1026

Central PA Cowboy
 ... you in?  PM me for directions.


----------



## smokin peachey

Looks like the snow is melting. Can a rotisserie be set up in the silo?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

IH 1026 said:


> Central PA Cowboy
> ... you in?  PM me for directions.



Not this year. Hopefully next.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Hey Hey its almost here. I'm now back home from Fla. and ready to make this event happen. I see the snow is almost gone and the farmer is doing a shake down camping weekend for Easter and I'm going to de-winterize mind real soon. So who else is coming come on let us know so Dillion can plan. If you live close come just for Saturday will be fine that is the main day of fun.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks for he invite and the offer to accommodate my situation. 
We have to decline as Bev and I are not up for traveling at this time. Thanks again...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry to hear that JJ would be nice to see again. Hopefully we will see you at Adams in the fall.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for he invite and the offer to accommodate my situation.
> We have to decline as Bev and I are not up for traveling at this time. Thanks again...JJ



Hopefully next year we'll see you. 

Sound off if you plan on attending.  I need to start getting a head count.  Halfsmoked and Farmer are a given, as are a few locals I invited.  Just a reminder, NO NUTS permitted in any of the food you make or bring.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup time to heads up if you are planning to attend works much easier to plan when you know who is coming.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Peachey.

Think you will be able to join us?

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks Peachey.
> 
> Think you will be able to join us?
> 
> Warren


doubt it but we will see


----------



## HalfSmoked

smokin peachey said:


> Looks like the snow is melting. Can a rotisserie be set up in the silo?



You bring the wood and we'll get farmer to bring the beef let's go for it.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

OK OK OK it is 1 month away come on let Dillion know you are coming.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

HalfSmoked said:


> You bring the wood and we'll get farmer to bring the beef let's go for it.



Wife just made a lateral move at work, and may not be available for Friday... but, she'll be around for Saturday to assist.  Kyle will still be around to supervise everyone, so no worries.  He's my eyes and ears.

I'm planning on a rib cook off, and I have some outside assistance with judging , so plan accordingly.   There may be a few friends that show up to make ribs.


----------



## pc farmer

I will bring some sort of cooker.  Not sure yet.  I want to bring my wood burning spinner but.....


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ha if you don't bring it you are planning on using that as an excuse for not winning.
  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Contest will be great but if Peachey shows don't let him team up with Kyle he will be depending on Kyle's secrets.
  

Glad to hear some friends are going to stop by.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

HAHAHA I got you figured out Peachey. Yup Chris put the word out.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well glad to see the forum back up and running.
Lot easier on here then trying to group text.
Any one else planning on this event?
We are now putting together some plans and a people attendance count is important. So sound off if you are planning to attend.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Some how I was appointed to keep tract of and post the plans.  
So here goes. Note this will have changes as the plans change.

Friday arrival day for some.
Evening dinner hotdogs and burgers.

Adam will bring the hotdogs and rolls
Warren will bring the burgers and rolls

Chips and etc. a wild card for anyone to bring something.

Saturday breakfast.
A course what else but,

Adams farm fresh eggs. Laura will make a cinnamon casserole.
Warren fried potatoes and biscuits.
Dillion some local made bacon and scrapple.

Saturday main event a rib cooking contest.

Adam a sirloin tip roast to spin on open fire

Warren doing wings over open fire with Kyle's help
a domestic goose spinning over open fire. (never had this before)
not sure what else I might do for snacks.
Sharon pineapple bake and some kind of cake.

Sides

Warren bake beans

Also everyone is responsible to bring their own drinks adult or other wise. If you want to share what you bring that is up to you.

If you plan on doing something different then this let us know.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dillion to check on flat top cooker from neighbor this will decide what else we have to bring as far as cooking utensils go.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Who's bringing the name tags?


----------



## HalfSmoked

That is Kyle's job.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

HaHaHa I was just reading through this post again and realized why Peachey isn't coming.

Because it is a nut free event.        

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Sorry all, my wife and I will not be able to attend this spring.   Hopefully we can get back with the program for the next one!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Addition to menu.

Adam is bringing a sirloin tip roast to spin on the open fire.

What is your plans for some sides?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Some other things to think about.

Everyone bring chairs.

I have a 6' table need more tables.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

I have 4 - 6' tables, and 2 large picnic tables that'll be available for the event as well as multiple metal folding chairs that are already in the barn for our other parties.  If you want to bring bag chairs, that would be fine.

Side dishes:  Baked beans are already taken.
                             I'll do some baked potatoes, tater salad, 
                              and macaroni salad

As an aside.. I'll cut and paste parts of these posts to update the OP ( original post, page one).


----------



## HalfSmoked

That should be plenty of tables and chairs.
Does bake beans already take council me out or was you counting me in from my post awhile back?

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

You can do baked beans as well. I'm not picky.
Big update in the OP.


----------



## HalfSmoked

No problem if some else is making just wanted to be sure if I was or wasn't I will do something else.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

I have a 6 ft table and 4 or 5 bag chairs that stay in the camper.  I will also have a pop up canopy


----------



## HalfSmoked

I too also have a popup tent I will bring along. Anything else needed?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Bear it is appreciated.

Would be nice if you were able to join us.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

HalfSmoked
 , 

 pc farmer
 .. let me know if I need to edit anything on the first post.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> HalfSmoked
> ,
> 
> pc farmer
> .. let me know if I need to edit anything on the first post.



I am brining sirloin tip roast not skirt steak.  Sorry,


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Bear it is appreciated.
> 
> Would be nice if you were able to join us.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
I just don't get around very well without a lot of problems.
However I'm still hoping you guys have a Great Time, and don't eat way too much.
And Stay Safe---We're almost out of this mess we've been through.
Wish I could be there!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Warren!!
> I just don't get around very well without a lot of problems.
> However I'm still hoping you guys have a Great Time, and don't eat way too much.
> And Stay Safe---We're almost out of this mess we've been through.
> Wish I could be there!!
> 
> Bear



How big is your yard maybe we will hold one there.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> No problem if some else is making just wanted to be sure if I was or wasn't I will do something else.
> 
> Warren



I will not be bringing bake beans.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

HalfSmoked


 pc farmer
  .. how much burning out do you think those truck rims will need?  I was figuring on throwing some wood and charcoal in and stacking them on top of each other to get the paint off.  Any thoughts?

I now have a spare Weber Kettle with a Slow and Sear if anyone needs it.  Let me know.


----------



## HalfSmoked

That should work it won't take much fire to burn them off.

I guess you are planning on me to bring the things I have listed in the post on page 5?

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

We just started a fire in them before cooking.  Didnt really burn it off.  No big deal.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok there is still time for some of you to make your plans and attend this gathering. Especially some of you locals could at least attend for Saturday. Some great food planned as well as a rib contest.

Warren


----------



## Alsta

For those of us not confident enough in our skill-sets yet, can we just attend and eat ( and pick information)??


----------



## HalfSmoked

We would be glad to have you.
This located near Hersey in Hummelstown. If you would like we will pm you the address.

Warren


----------



## Alsta

HalfSmoked said:


> We would be glad to have you.
> This located near Hersey in Hummelstown. If you would like we will pm you the address.
> 
> Warren


Yes please, as well as a reminder of the day.  I'll talk with my little lady and see if she and I can escape the kids for a day or so


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok we are on the count down now. This time next week we will be talking about what a great time we had.

Warren


----------



## Alsta

Sadly Will not be able to make it, The little lady is working doubles both Saturday and Sunday


----------



## HalfSmoked

Alsta said:


> Sadly Will not be able to make it, The little lady is working doubles both Saturday and Sunday



There will be one in the fall. It will be farther away for you it is in Port Matilda past State College.
Will be posting date and etc. soon.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Alsta it is appreciated.

We will be posting after this weekend on the fall gathering.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Camper is packed all but alot of the food. Wife is going shopping tomorrow she says. Alot of the food is packed.   Wife is getting our son and his friend out of school at noon.  We hope to be there 2-3 on Friday


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup final packing day today on the road tomorrow.
Plan on between 1 and 2 arrival.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like flatbroke it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

I'm ready when you guys are.  Bring on the good food!


----------



## zippy12

ok


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

zippy12 said:


> ok



saw what you posted lol. Beta move by editing it.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Enjoy all. 
Just got my Van back from the shop. The rear sub-frame is rotten. Probably would have collapsed going over railroad tracks too fast driving out to Hershey. Theres always next year....JJ


----------



## smokin peachey

Was this a secret gathering or where are the pics?


----------



## IH 1026

Spring 2021 SMF Pennsylvania Round-Up...   The Venue.






Friday Night dinner had to be prepared, and served in a garage on site due to the 40-60 mile per hour winds in the area.  We adapted, and overcame. 





Ribs for the Great Rib Cook-Off that was held on Saturday.  We were still battling 30mph winds that day, so the open cooks were not able to happen.  Glad the garages were on site, because that's where we had to cook dinner again to get out of the winds.  Farmer and Halfsmoked won, because the judges were local and may or may not have been being nice to me.






Dinner was able to be held in the top of the barn without having to risk the roof blowing off.  Everyone that attended had a belly full of smoked foods and deserts when they went home.





Farmer, slicing up some of his Sirloin Roast... Halfsmoked had his smoked goose next to it.  Not too many leftovers by the nights end.





The legendary Halfsmoked and his Wife.. GREAT people to have to an event ( and she makes an EXCELLENT orange cream sickle cake). 














Overall, it was a great event even though we didn't have the turnout I expected. Everyone went home with a little bit of knowledge gained, and a Great time was had by all.  Special thanks to 

 pc farmer
, his family 

 HalfSmoked
 and his wife for helping me with this event, and making it all come together.  

Now then, lets get ready for the FALL Round-Up.


----------



## pineywoods

Looks like a good time hope everyone had a great time


----------



## smokin peachey

Looks great. That orange creamsicle cake is what I missed most


----------



## IH 1026

smokin peachey said:


> Looks great. That orange creamsicle cake is what I missed most



The leftovers of it are in my fridge


----------



## zippy12

Looks great IH God Bless you and your family!


----------



## smokin peachey

IH 1026 said:


> The leftovers of it are in my fridge


Don’t tempt me


----------



## pc farmer

Here is a pic of the goose.  Man it was good. Cooked at higher heat and kept in a cooler till ready to eat. You should have seen the fat running out of it.






Beautiful pond out back.    My son said he and his friend that we took along each caught 5 like this.






Here is the beginning of Warren's and my ribs.  No finished pics. Forgot.






Veiw of the pond were we had our campers.  Nice spot.






Can't forget the wings that Warren made.


----------



## flatbroke

Looks like a very nice place. Great set up


----------



## smokin peachey

Big like y’all !!


----------



## smokin peachey

IH 1026 said:


> Spring 2021 SMF Pennsylvania Round-Up...   The Venue.
> View attachment 494937
> 
> Friday Night dinner had to be prepared, and served in a garage on site due to the 40-60 mile per hour winds in the area.  We adapted, and overcame.
> View attachment 494938
> 
> Ribs for the Great Rib Cook-Off that was held on Saturday.  We were still battling 30mph winds that day, so the open cooks were not able to happen.  Glad the garages were on site, because that's where we had to cook dinner again to get out of the winds.  Farmer and Halfsmoked won, because the judges were local and may or may not have been being nice to me.
> View attachment 494939
> 
> 
> Dinner was able to be held in the top of the barn without having to risk the roof blowing off.  Everyone that attended had a belly full of smoked foods and deserts when they went home.
> View attachment 494940
> 
> Farmer, slicing up some of his Sirloin Roast... Halfsmoked had his smoked goose next to it.  Not too many leftovers by the nights end.
> View attachment 494941
> 
> The legendary Halfsmoked and his Wife.. GREAT people to have to an event ( and she makes an EXCELLENT orange cream sickle cake).
> View attachment 494942
> View attachment 494943
> View attachment 494944
> 
> 
> Overall, it was a great event even though we didn't have the turnout I expected. Everyone went home with a little bit of knowledge gained, and a Great time was had by all.  Special thanks to
> 
> pc farmer
> , his family
> 
> HalfSmoked
> and his wife for helping me with this event, and making it all come together.
> 
> Now then, lets get ready for the FALL Round-Up.


Beautiful!


----------



## TNJAKE

Looks like a great time. Delicious food with friends. Dillon the property and barn are beautiful!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Now how much more fun can you have with your clothes on ?? 

Everything looks great...  the food and the venue ...  Glad everybody had a good time ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Very nice.

One day we will make a PA bbq.


----------



## chef jimmyj

All looks terrific! A nice Venue, the best kind of people, SMF FOLKS, and great food! Nicely done...JJ


----------



## Jabiru

What an amazing place to have the gathering, the food looks so Good. Atmosphere and bbq match made in heaven.


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH 1026 and his family were great host as already said we had some great food. Yup old dogs can learn new tricks as I have done every little smoking on a kettle. The goose was a tame domestic goose the first for most of us to taste. Taste was not bad. Have never done ribs on a kettle but was a great new experience. We had some great hotdogs, burgers and steak for dinner Friday night. Also some french fries.

For sure was a great place to hold a gathering. The barn is a family heritage as it was IH's grandfathers and his Grandmother is still living.

Thanks again to IH and his family.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome Pics, Guys!!
Barn looks in Great shape.
Food All Looks outstanding, as do all the people enjoying it.
That "PC Farmer Junior"shows a Pretty "PA Pond Bass".
Congrats to Dillon for hosting a Fantastic Get-Together.
And Thanks for the Pics, Adam & Dillon.
Like.


Bear


----------



## GATOR240

Can't beat great food and friends!  I'm  glad everyone had a good time.  sorry to have missed this one.


----------



## tx smoker

IH 1026 said:


> Spring 2021 SMF Pennsylvania Round-Up...



To sum it up in one word....WOW!! The food looks fantastic, the people all look to be having a great time, but that property is simply breathtaking. What a perfect setting for an event like this. So happy for all of you that it turned out as well as it did. Hopefully with the pandemic seemingly getting under control, or at least it appears to be, people will be more conducive to getting out and enjoying these events. Congrats to the rib cook-off winner(s) also. They all looked great but I want some of that duck    Man that looks tasty....but everything did.

Robert


----------

